# Holly has been gone for 9 months today.



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

It is 9 months today that I lost Holly. I still miss her everyday. She was only 3..........


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> It is 9 months today that I lost Holly. I still miss her everyday. She was only 3..........


So sorry, such a pretty dog


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry . Sending you wishes for peace and comfort as you remember your special girl


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry, and so young. That tends to make it harder it seems. My thoughts are with you, I'll squeeze my girls a little tighter in thought of your Holly.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry, it's never easy but young just seems so much more unfair. What a pretty girl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You will never forget Holly, She is in your heart forever. She was beautiful..


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I've always enjoyed your posts. (Well, not this one.)

So very sorry about your dear girl. A short life, but her memory sounds like a blessing for you.

Take care.


----------



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. I know that each time you lose one, a piece of your heart goes with them. But I do know the rest of your heart is filled with warmth from all the awesome memories. Take care.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you,She was a lovely looking Girl.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Im so sorry for your loss  think about getting a puppy ?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. Itys so hard to lose these beautiful companions especially so young. Take care 
Maggi


----------

